# Herr der Ringe Font



## gremmlin (24. November 2001)

Wie der Betreff schon sagt suche ich die Font von Herr der Ringe.

Hier der Link zum Anschaun: http://www.lord-of-the-rings.com/index_flat.html

danke schon mal Grem


----------



## Shiivva (25. November 2001)

auch dir empfehle ich, schau mal hier:

http://www.geocities.com/kyls_fonts/fonts.html


----------



## Shiivva (25. November 2001)

meinst du die hier (anhang)?

gefunden hier:
http://www.quintessentialwebsites.com/lordoftherings/home/


----------



## Prailer (31. Januar 2002)

gibts eigentlich auch nen font von den zeichen, die im ring sind ?


----------



## Richie (31. Januar 2002)

ja gibts 
siehe anhang


----------



## Prailer (1. Februar 2002)

WRONG !
Hab mein kumpel gefragt, der hat gesagt das dies ned die Schrift ist, welche die gravur im ring is !! ... und der is geradezu bessesen von lord of the rings, folglich weiss er das !


----------



## nickname (1. Februar 2002)

Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=11431&perpage=10&pagenumber=2
Ttek hat da einen Link eingefügt, da sind sie alle!
(ich versuche gerade krampfhaft keinen externen Link einzufügen und verweise deshalb nur auf einen Foruminternen   )

Gruss nickname:|


----------



## Prailer (1. Februar 2002)

wenn ich dich nicht hätte 
dnx'a'lot


----------



## nickname (1. Februar 2002)

Bitte, gern geschehen leider ist gremmlin damit ja gar nicht geholfen, denn es handelt sich bei der Seite ja nur um diese Schriften, die eh keiner lesen kann  , deshalb hab ich mir nochmal die Mühe gemacht und in meinem Corelbuch die Schriften durchgeschaut, am nahsten kommen dem die Bernhard Modern, oder die Charlesworth (Charlemagne). Wenn Du aber mal genau schaust, haben die Macher der Seite auch nicht dieselbe Schrift genommen: z.B.: in dem Logo mit der goldenen Schrift "The Lords of the Rings" ist das T einmal nach rechts und einmal nach links abgeschrägt, während bei dem anderen Text beide Enden nach rechts hochgehen (sehr schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher), auch das E hat am unteren rechten Ende einen anderen Schwung, auch das L ist anders...! Also, grähm Dich nicht und nehm auch eine ähnliche!

Gruss nickname :|


----------

